# Ubuntu is slow ??



## gamebusterz (Jul 13, 2012)

I recently installed Ubuntu 12.04 alongside Windows XP , and unlike what i thought of it, Ubuntu is quite slow and has bugs. I didn't expect these normal bugs from this Open Source OS.
Like after clicking on any icon in the Dock, it doesn't open and i click it two times then two copies of the program open. Similarly, Yahoo Answers was not opening at all in the browser, i don't understand why.
Also some of my preferences for the Rythmbox and Chromium weren't saved after i restarted and i had to do it again.


----------



## Zak (Jul 13, 2012)

Strange! I didn't got any of the complications.

How much is your RAM? Have you tried XP after the Ubuntu installation? How does it run?


----------



## Zak (Jul 13, 2012)

And........what is your processor?


----------



## gamebusterz (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks ZAK for replying.

i have a 1 GB DDR2 RAM and Intel Pentium D (dual core)

But i think Linux is optimized for performing even on lower spec devices, that's what i have heard.
But anyways it isn't that laggy, its just take a bit more time in web-browsing and sometimes in opening files.the rest is fine, but i was just comparing it to my XP.


----------



## root.king (Jul 14, 2012)

did u checked (self diagnose)ubuntu cd before installing?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2012)

@gamebusterz did you install all the necessary drivers you were prompted for? also try a alternate Browser (or update firefox to latest version)


----------



## gamebusterz (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh yes , now i have installed all the drivers and its working fine. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 14, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> did u checked (self diagnose)ubuntu cd before installing?



And how does that affects ubuntu performance ..


PS: For OP, clearly for latest Ubuntu , either your computer is so slow or it is not using best driver available for your computer..


----------



## dissel (Jul 15, 2012)

For me due to new unity environment it is slow than previous LTS edition. Though I don't have any problem as OP mention but the opening FF or any other browser takes time. 

Opening any folder (Home Folder) from the dock also take time. I like the normal Gnome environment better. Is their anyway to ditch this unity and go back to older Gnome.

My system is almost 7 years old;

Intel P4 HT with 3.0 Ghz, Total 2GB 400 Mhz DDR2 Ram, 250 + 500 GB HDD, Intel 945GTP with on-board graphics.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 15, 2012)

gamebusterz said:


> Oh yes , now i have installed all the drivers and its working fine. Thanks for the help guys.



lol nice. good to hear everything is fine now


----------



## Ricky (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi dissel, in your case, I would suggest you to increase your RAM , may be it is swapping too much data to disk. See if swapping between running application takes time, then your saviour would increased RAM.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2012)

dissel said:


> For me due to new unity environment it is slow than previous LTS edition. Though I don't have any problem as OP mention but the opening FF or any other browser takes time.
> 
> Opening any folder (Home Folder) from the dock also take time. I like the normal Gnome environment better. Is their anyway to ditch this unity and go back to older Gnome.
> 
> ...



Weak processor and graphics you have got. I would suggest Xubuntu. Gnome 2 like interface and would be a perfect fit for your hardware.


----------



## dissel (Jul 21, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Hi dissel, in your case, I would suggest you to increase your RAM , may be it is swapping too much data to disk. See if swapping between running application takes time, then your saviour would increased RAM.





Liverpool_fan said:


> Weak processor and graphics you have got. I would suggest Xubuntu. Gnome 2 like interface and would be a perfect fit for your hardware.



Thanks for suggestion, Ricky & Liverpool_fan.

Sorry for the late replying.....

Can you quote what is the recommended SWAP area for 2GB RAM ? Is it 4GB ?



For increasing RAM it is a big obstacle, As I believe my mobo support 400/533/667Mhz DDR2 RAM....Last I check 800MHz DDR2 Ram availble in the market.

I don't think any of them available in the market right now. If so they cost a Bomb.

-----------------------

My understanding here If I somehow remove/deactivate the dock, my system save some time for opening app/completely get rid of lag.


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 21, 2012)

I think that if you put a 800 Mhz RAM stick, it will automatically decrease to 667MHz clock speed.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2012)

Just put a SWAP of > 2GB. 2.2GB or something will do fine. 1.1GB for 1GB etc.
You won't need a RAM upgrade if you move to Xubuntu. Trust me it's good.


----------



## Flake (Jul 21, 2012)

If you have 1GB+ RAM, there isn't any need of SWAP space for Desktop Machines. To be on safer side, create 512MB SWAP partition. Its more than enough for a machine having 1GB or more RAM. 

Execute _free_ command now n then, and you will know that, whatever or how many Applications you run, system isn't using any SWAP space most of the time.


----------



## Minion (Jul 21, 2012)

Use ubuntu 11.10 is quite stable and fast.


----------



## Zak (Jul 23, 2012)

cool...........drivers have done the job.


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Jul 23, 2012)

dissel said:


> Opening any folder (Home Folder) from the dock also take time. I like the normal Gnome environment better. Is their anyway to ditch this unity and go back to older Gnome.



GNOME Classic in Ubuntu 12.04: It’s Like Nothing Ever Changed


----------

